# Sticky  Safety Hazard - Recall of Eaton Heavy Duty 30A and 60A Safety Switches



## paulengr

Wow, safety disconnects are from a maintenance point of view one of the most reliable equipment you can have.


----------



## micromind

Is Eaton going to pay us to replace their hazardous switches?


----------



## micromind

paulengr said:


> Wow, safety disconnects are from a maintenance point of view one of the most reliable equipment you can have.


A safety switch that causes a hazard......interesting.........lol.


----------



## JRaef

Holy carp!




> *The safety switch can potentially supply power when the handle is in the “off” position, subjecting the operator of the switch or any downstream equipment to risk of serious bodily injury or death.*



That's one heckuva flaw... 



I was at Siemens when they had a recall of 250AF breakers because the handle could separate from the operating mechanism, leaving you with no way to open the breaker( other than to trip it with the "Test" button). But at least is wasn't CLOSING on you!


----------



## 460 Delta

This is the reason I test for power with a wiggy after I pull the handle! This makes me even more paranoid.


----------



## micromind

460 Delta said:


> This is the reason I test for power with a wiggy after I pull the handle! This makes me even more paranoid.


Same here. 

Turn the switch off, open the door, check for voltage on the load side. 

Of course, I am violating safety regulations by not suiting up before opening the door........


----------



## macmikeman

I'm so happy that I only installed Eaton light duty safety switches for as long as I can remember............


----------



## MTW

Let me guess - made in the USA?


----------



## Going_Commando

460 Delta said:


> This is the reason I test for power with a wiggy after I pull the handle! This makes me even more paranoid.


I also double check to make sure the knives are all open. I think it was Big John that brought that up in a thread a few years ago that sometimes a knife will stick.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Always test with a wiggy type tester, the life you save may just be your own.


----------



## frenchelectrican

I going to put a sticky on this one due the safety issue going on with the recall.

I always check the load side after I turn the source off. as we know sometime something can come up and bite your arse.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

micromind said:


> Is Eaton going to pay us to replace their hazardous switches?


I don't think so but they will replace the unit


----------



## gpop

Every year we have to check and service every disconnect and breaker (about 700 of them). Most years we will find at least one disconnect that fails to open all 3 legs when the handle is down and every few years we will find a breaker that fails to open even when the breaker indicates that it is off or tripped (even makes the nice click sound when tested but the contacts remain stuck together).

After 15 years of being around this stuff you learn to trust nothing, test everything.


----------



## LuckyLuke

Fantastic, only have about 30-40 of them to check.......ffs


----------



## GuyRobinson

*You guys are the best*

Just joined today. And already paying dividends, I just installed 6 Eaton Heavy duty 30's on new roof AC units. Great now the risk of injuring one of my Electricians, looks like I won't be ordering any more Eaton.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Gnome

Going_Commando said:


> I also double check to make sure the knives are all open. I think it was Big John that brought that up in a thread a few years ago that sometimes a knife will stick.


In the process of replacing an old Westinghouse 100a/3P disconnect where the handle mechanism loosened up and it was hit or miss whether the knives would move when you moved the handle. I've had handles just break off (internally or externally) before but never one that only sort of worked. Those visible blade disconnects suddenly look like a really good idea.


----------



## stiffneck

GuyRobinson said:


> Just joined today. And already paying dividends, I just installed 6 Eaton Heavy duty 30's on new roof AC units. Great now the risk of injuring one of my Electricians, looks like I won't be ordering any more Eaton.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up



I wouldn't give up on Eaton so quickly. I'll take Eaton over GE; "general electric", "good enough" and "government electric" any day of the week, twice on Saturday and all day Sunday.
We've had GE 250v/60A rated switches fail opened or closed repeatedly. Mainly over at Field Maintenance where they are used as feeder disconnects for engine block heaters. All of which is outside so it's either below freezing or below zero :cool2: when it fails.


----------



## jrapelye

*Thanks Bird Dog!*

Already seeing the benefits of joining Electrician Talk.com.
Thanks Bird Dog, will pass along to our company, especially the service dept!


----------



## Journey 2 Master

Wow great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Somerville Electrician

Hey Thanks for the heads up, Literraly had no idea this was happening. I have a couple of calls to make!!!


----------



## Easy

stiffneck said:


> I wouldn't give up on Eaton so quickly. I'll take Eaton over GE; "general electric", "good enough" and "government electric" any day of the week, twice on Saturday and all day Sunday.
> We've had GE 250v/60A rated switches fail opened or closed repeatedly. Mainly over at Field Maintenance where they are used as feeder disconnects for engine block heaters. All of which is outside so it's either below freezing or below zero :cool2: when it fails.


I agree. GE Safety switches are the worst. Square D or Seimens are my choice. The cost difference might be a factor to some but a 30 or 60 amp switch is not that much more money.
I actually prefer a disco that has a door that swings to the side rather than a head banger that swings up. I guess the real lesson here is to always confirm that the circuit is de-energized before you start working on it.


----------



## paulengr

Easy said:


> I agree. GE Safety switches are the worst. Square D or Seimens are my choice. The cost difference might be a factor to some but a 30 or 60 amp switch is not that much more money.
> I actually prefer a disco that has a door that swings to the side rather than a head banger that swings up. I guess the real lesson here is to always confirm that the circuit is de-energized before you start working on it.


That should always be the case. Contact welding contrary to popular belief is a random occurrence. We can reduce the odds but it can never go away entirely. You should never trust a breaker, contactor, or disconnect 100% because it can never be 100%. Unless you can see an air gap always test.


----------



## gpop

How does Eaton manage to sharpen ever edge on there stainless disconnects. I think they use child labor and honing stones to get the perfect razor edge. Eaton also puts a thin steel spring brackets inside the disconnect that rusts then the spring assembly comes flying out.
As for the older siemens ITE stainless the clip rusts out then leaves one of the blocks engaged which is a terrible design. Also the block can build up carbon and short out to the handle so you have to meg it open and closed. 

If i place the order it going to be sq D, Its not perfect as i have seen the plastic piece that holds the knifes break leaving A phase engaged but its got safety edges so you don't cut yourself and its easy to see when the knifes are disengaged.


----------



## Compare Power Companies

That is great information, anybody in the industry needs to know this. 

Safety equipment that is a risk, needs to be known


----------



## Easy

This is good to know as I installed on on an AC unit about a year ago. I don't think my boss would gripe if I changed it out. Or at least put a warning label on it.
It would be a bad thing if an AC guy had to do work on the unit and did not check for voltage as any good electrician should. 
I will check the Catalog Number and Manufacturing Date inside the switch because it could be I'm ok. Due diligence is required in this case.


----------



## Wirenuting

I don't trust myself let alone any safety switch.
I test everything all the time.


----------



## plumbing-electricaldoctor

Best safety devices and switches


----------



## Djea3

micromind said:


> Is Eaton going to pay us to replace their hazardous switches?


Actually they should have to. This is a human interface safety device that is improperly engineered/manufactured. Think of an automobile with a safety device that fails. The manufacturer is REQUIRED to replace it including ALL costs, even if the vehicle is years out of warranty.
IF I had 70 of these in a plant I would definitely record ALL test and inspection time as well as replacement/repair time and costs and I would bill them at production rates.
I would bet that they will pay, as they probably have NO LEG to stand on legally, and the bad publicity of a small suit (or hundreds of them) could ruin them in the end. Equipment not fit for purpose for which intended and designed. That pretty well covers the civil action.


----------



## readydave8

They've had 4 years


----------



## seavee33

That's great info. Safety first. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spark Master

Talking about hazards... I have a chain saw that doesn't turn off. Have to pull the plug wire.


----------



## Wirenuting

Spark Master said:


> Talking about hazards... I have a chain saw that doesn't turn off. Have to pull the plug wire.


My big snow blower is the same, good thing the sheer pin is stainless


----------

